# JasperReport mit RubyOnRails aufrufen



## lupes (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo leutz,

ich möchte gerne aus RubyOnRails einen vorcompilierten Report den ich vorher
mit IReport erstellt habe, auf dem Jasperserver aufrufen.
Soweit ich weiss gibt sowas wie webservices(JasperInteligence) mit dem es möglich ist,
hab aber keine Ahnung wie.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen dabei


----------

